# Mac Mini loses connection



## advesty (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm suffering through an infuriating problem...

I recently got a mac mini, got it all setup/running etc. I have it setup to allow incoming ssh connections. 

If I try to connect to the mini remotely I notice that for some reason it drops its connection to my router and doesn't pick it up again. If I restart the mini it gets an IP from my router for a while but then drops it again. For the short time that it is connected to my router I can ssh to it fine, everythign works as i'd like. For some reason though the connection just drops after a while though...

At this stage i'm not sure if it's a problem with the mac, or a problem with the router, but i'm going crazy trying to figure out what is up. 

Has anyone got any tips as to what log files etc I can look in to try to figure out what's going on? It seems odd that after a reboot it will connect to the router for a while just fine, but then after several minutes 'disappears' and the router no longer knows it exists.

The mac mini is running the latest os x, it's connected to the router via an ethernet cable (wifi is disabled). The router is a netgear wgr614.

I imagine that's not really enough information for anyone to know what's up (but if it is, please tell me  ), but if you could let me know where I could look for more information (and what to look for) i'll get busy.

Cheers,

Vesty.


----------



## maz94protege (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine never looses connectivity. i have a DLINK G band router, Vonage, XBOX360, PS3, A Mini, Macbook, and a dell laptop and Tivo all hooked up with max bandwidth usage. still no problems...yet.

Netgear is where your going wrong.  They WILL work with Macs, but there is no support for them. DLINK, and APPLE branded routers. even a linksys has apple support for connection..

Try this:
1. Unplug all network cables from it. 
2. Hold reset button on the back, you may need a pin or a pen to click it in. 
3. Hold that button in til all the lights blink and turn off. youll see the router reset.
4. After a complete reset. hook in all other cables including the cable/dsl modem. rebooth both router and modem so they will connnect to each other.
5. goto a wired connected computer  192.168.0.0 or 192.168.0.1 or whatever your login # is to config the router. type that in and start over. This time. JUST change the router SID (network name) and goto the CHANNEL SETTING. and change it to like 2 or 9 keep it off CH 10. EVERYONE uses that default this can corrupt data speed and create packet loss. Changing the channel will just keep a more positive direct connection at all times.  

If this doesnt work..... call netgear and try to get some support. Or just replace it with a better router.

Hope this helps man


----------



## advesty (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey mate,

Actually tried most of that . I hadn't tried changing the wifi channel yet, but after I started having problems I've been trying to run it on a wired connection exclusively.

I'll give that a shot though and see if it makes a difference when I go wireless.

Cheers


----------



## barhar (Dec 5, 2006)

'Netgear is where your going wrong. They will work with Macs, but there is no support for them.' - if ever needed? Netgear like all Ethernet / wireless routers are basically - set and forget devices.

Suggestions:
Connect the Mac Mini directly to the cable / dsl modem, via an Ethernet cable.
Try a remote connection, with sufficient connection time to determine if the Mac Mini itself may be at fault. If no connection drop result(s) - it would appear that the Mac Mini (itself) is not the reason for the connection anomalies.

If a later version of firmware exists for your Netgear WGR61 - download and install it, reset the router, connect the Mac Mini, and again - try a remote connection, with sufficient connection time to determine if the fault returns, etc.

Post your results.


----------

